# Apple Tv et musique sur chaine hifi



## gastonlagrat (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai une question certainement basique, mais comme je ne maitrise pas du tout je préfère vous demander conseil avant de faire l'achat de l'apple TV.
Je voudrais écouter la musique de mon macbook sur ma chaine Hifi analogique (ampli cambridge avec entrées RCA). 
Est ce que c'est possible ?
merci à vous


----------



## esales (27 Décembre 2018)

Désolé, mais à ma connaissance, il n’est pas possible de connecter une Apple TV de dernière génération à un ampli ne possédant pas d’entrée numérique car la seule sortie de l’Apple TV est numérique (HDMI).
Il faudra donc obligatoirement intégrer un DAC entre l’Apple TV et l’ampli. En restant chez Apple, il est possible d’utiliser une borne Airport Express pour sortir le son via sa prise analogique / numérique (il faut alors un câble adapté). La liaison Apple TV -> Airport Express se faisant via AirPlay.
Sinon, il y a la TV. Si cette dernière possède des sorties analogiques, il est possible de récupérer le son qui aura été transmis via la prise HDMI de l’Apple TV (ATV -> TV -> Ampli).


----------



## gastonlagrat (27 Décembre 2018)

esales a dit:


> Désolé, mais à ma connaissance, il n’est pas possible de connecter une Apple TV de dernière génération à un ampli ne possédant pas d’entrée numérique car la seule sortie de l’Apple TV est numérique (HDMI).
> Il faudra donc obligatoirement intégrer un DAC entre l’Apple TV et l’ampli. En restant chez Apple, il est possible d’utiliser une borne Airport Express pour sortir le son via sa prise analogique / numérique (il faut alors un câble adapté). La liaison Apple TV -> Airport Express se faisant via AirPlay.
> Sinon, il y a la TV. Si cette dernière possède des sorties analogiques, il est possible de récupérer le son qui aura été transmis via la prise HDMI de l’Apple TV (ATV -> TV -> Ampli).



Donc si j'ai bien compris, le réseau serait le suivant :
Iphone ou Macbook ---> Apple TV ---> Airport Express ---> cable jack 3,5 / RC45  ----> Ampli Hifi
C'est bien ça ?

Merci


----------



## squiddly (27 Décembre 2018)

Vous n’avez pas besoin de l’Apple TV, seulement de la borne Airport Express ainsi que d’un câble analogique avec une prise jack stéréo d’un côté et 2 fiches RCA de l’autre. 

Le connecteur jack dans la
sortie de la borne et les prises RCA vers votre ampli. J’ai ce setup depuis plusieurs années et ca fonctionne très bien.

Cordialement,


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2018)

Une entrée RCA, c'est le câble en 2 avec un Rouge & un Blanc, non ?
Dans ce cas-là, en fonction de tes besoins, il existe des câbles Jack 3.5 qui redirigent vers du RCA. Mes parents en ont un, et ils peuvent y connecter un appareil avec une prise jack.
Si tu as besoin d'un peu de distance, tu peux avoir des outils Bluetooth qui permettent cela, avec un adaptateur également jack 3.5 <-> RCA (vu qu'ils sont en général en 3.5).
Cela sera reviendra sûrement à beaucoup moins cher qu'une Apple TV si tu souhaites en posséder une uniquement pour cela.


----------

